# Tool Talk >  Hobo nickels: intricate carvings in coins - GIF and photos

## Jon

Hobo nickels are artistically engraved coins of various denominations. Here's a stunning 1921 Morgan dollar by Roman Booteen, that sold yesterday on eBay for $10,101.



More of his work:












More:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXc13jdj...y=romanbooteen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobo_nickel

----------

amembertest12 (Jul 20, 2020),

bimmer1980 (Oct 19, 2018),

Clockguy (Oct 20, 2018),

cognitdiss (Aug 22, 2022),

HobieDave (Jan 4, 2021),

JimboTN (Sep 21, 2017),

KustomsbyKent (Oct 18, 2018),

PJs (Aug 12, 2018),

Saxon Violence (Oct 20, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 12, 2017),

shopandmath (Nov 10, 2019),

Workshopshed (Aug 12, 2018)

----------


## hilerioal@outlook.com

one of the most beautiful and creative form of artistic talent I have EVER seen in my life. I wish I could afford to purchase one
AL.

----------


## Jon

I thought it was fake at first, and wasn't going to post it.

----------


## Jon

This no doubt takes years of practice, perhaps starting off with something like this:

----------

DuayneI (Oct 12, 2019),

mlochala (Jul 16, 2020),

PJs (Aug 12, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Winged bug hobo nickel:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

bimmer1980 (Oct 19, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Oct 18, 2018),

PJs (Aug 12, 2018),

Saxon Violence (Oct 20, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Never had the middle of an Oreo cookie last long enough to carve anything but teeth marks in it

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Aug 12, 2018),

Saxon Violence (Oct 20, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 11, 2018),

will52100 (Oct 19, 2018),

WinDancerKnives (Aug 11, 2018)

----------


## WinDancerKnives

Fun! 
The world needs more fun- specially right now  :Smile: 
Thanks,
Dave

----------

PJs (Aug 12, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> Fun! 
> The world needs more fun- specially right now 
> Thanks,
> Dave



You are so right Dave, we do!

First I saw this post Jon, and these are stunning examples of creative craftsmanship and engineering. I had seen a couple on YT a year or so back and was blown away. Also a bunch out there on rolling coins into rings...another creative endeavor.

PJ

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Oct 19, 2018),

bimmer1980 (Oct 19, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Oct 18, 2018),

Marine2171 (Apr 29, 2019),

PJs (Oct 21, 2018),

Priemsy (Oct 18, 2018),

rlm98253 (Oct 18, 2018),

Saxon Violence (Oct 20, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 18, 2018),

sossol (Oct 19, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 18, 2018),

will52100 (Oct 18, 2018)

----------


## will52100

Now that's just cool

----------


## Toolmaker51

I want to see what kind of tools these craft-persons had access to, and the occupations they hailed from.
The coins sword actuator enters a shutter, marked with a very distinctive symbol. See it?

----------

will52100 (Oct 19, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Same coin from a previous post in this thread, but here we see more of how it's assembled.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


I was poking around to find a dedicated hobo nickel forum (not just a subforum or popular thread from a metalworking or coin collecting site). Thought I found a good one at HoboCarvers.com Forum, especially when I saw that they had a Tools subforum, but it's a ghost town. No new posts in years, and, the worst part, it's a graveyard of broken images! I looked through all of the threads in the Tools subforum. Didn't find many good images except for some posts from a pro engraving tool maker named Steve Lindsay, at AirGraver.com, and struck gold: custom coin vises! More here: Lindsay Engraving Vises, holders and fixtures.








Also pulled the 2016 patent for his Reversible Coin Holder - US Patent #9,448,537

----------

PJs (Oct 21, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 23, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

Anyone who has made soft jaws for his lathe chuck will recognize the idea. In fact, that's how double-headed/double-tailed coins are made.

----------

Jon (Oct 21, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Had a nice email chat with Steve Lindsay (inventor of the vises above). Definitely one of us, and it turns out he loves old machines. Check out his shop: Steve Lindsay Shop Tour

Anyway, not a coin, but this fits in this thread:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Nov 9, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Nov 8, 2018),

PJs (Nov 8, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 10, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

More on Steve from this article...

https://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Lindsay.htm

from the Craftsmanship Museum.

----------

Frank S (Nov 8, 2018),

Jon (Nov 8, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Nov 8, 2018),

PJs (Nov 8, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Whoa, good find, had no idea he was official Craftsmanship Museum royalty. Makes sense though.

----------


## PJs

> Had a nice email chat with Steve Lindsay (inventor of the vises above). Definitely one of us, and it turns out he loves old machines. Check out his shop: Steve Lindsay Shop Tour
> 
> Anyway, not a coin, but this fits in this thread:
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/art_from_dollar_bills.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Definitely a man of many talents and skills, his breadth of interests are amazing, from the 69' Vette, to machine restoration, Code Jockey, Author and instructor. The scraping work on some of those machines was artwork, let a lone his prowess as an engraver. His knife work is a treat for these eyes. That Knife book by David Darom on his site is on my Want list now. Some of the examples on his Engraving tool page are off the charts. The Mouser bolt knob although not his (Barry Lee Hands) was fabulous with the spherical knurling (engraved), stippling, and the gold inlay on the one face.

----------


## Jon

I like this style too.

----------

KustomsbyKent (Nov 25, 2018),

PJs (Nov 24, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 23, 2018)

----------


## Savage11

> I like this style too.



That is really cool!

----------


## ranald

I like that!

----------


## PJs

Man that is some fret saw work!

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Dec 1, 2018),

cmarlow (Nov 30, 2018),

Frank S (Nov 29, 2018),

Marine2171 (Apr 29, 2019),

PJs (Nov 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 30, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 29, 2018),

will52100 (Nov 30, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Notice; this engraving vise has seen some things and users. Anyone catch that heads of the jaw stakes are doodled on too?

----------

PJs (Nov 30, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

the hat cigar, smoke and outline are n improvement over the original coin's design LOL

----------


## PJs

> Notice; this engraving vise has seen some things and users. Anyone catch that heads of the jaw stakes are doodled on too?



Yep, I like the Eye! This is a fun adventure watching where he is taking it and like the result better also!

----------

cmarlow (Nov 30, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Dec 20, 2018),

Christophe Mineau (Dec 21, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Dec 19, 2018),

PJs (Dec 20, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 19, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 19, 2018),

will52100 (Dec 19, 2018)

----------


## Nitrous

Anyone have any interest in providing a tutorial about making these coins. Especially fixturing and generally handling thin coins.
5C collets (step collets) would be my first guess but would be nice to see the work behind the coins!

Thanks for sharing
Doug

----------

jackhoying (Dec 19, 2018),

PJs (Dec 20, 2018)

----------


## ncollar

Nitrous
I can not agree more. I would think it is all done in and engraver's vise or ball.
Wonderful.
Nelson

----------

PJs (Dec 22, 2018)

----------


## myguitarismymistress

Shaun Hughes from the UK has a great collection of vids on his channel for DIY tooling and hobo techniques for the beginner. Thisis is where I learned from https://www.youtube.com/user/express375

----------

Jon (Dec 20, 2018),

PJs (Dec 22, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 20, 2018)

----------


## Jon

1:54 Shaun Hughes video:





Also some vise ideas here: Lindsay Engraving Vises, holders and fixtures

----------

high-side (Dec 23, 2018),

PJs (Dec 22, 2018),

rendoman (Dec 22, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 22, 2018),

thevillageinn (Dec 23, 2018)

----------


## rendoman

Hi all!
Someone has some good info about how this type of engraver is made?
Thanks!

----------


## owen moore

I think that is some reverse alien technology!

----------


## rendoman

At first sight it seems a piston that acts like an hammer. Looking the spring I would think that it works in depression. I remember this tool has a power unit with air flow control. It would be nice to try one!

----------


## Toolmaker51

> At first sight it seems a piston that acts like an hammer. Looking the spring I would think that it works in depression. I remember this tool has a power unit with air flow control. It would be nice to try one!



I think your appraisal is correct. A miniaturized pneumatic hammer. I think a piston could be induced to reciprocate like a two cycle engine - where one port is covered alternately. Light spring operated poppets might work too, opened by piston impact, returning to a starting position triggering that poppet.

----------


## rendoman

Just out of curiosity, I tried drawing a couple of sketch.
The left tool should should work with positive pressure, in few words a compression chamber and a piston, like you said a 2 stroke engine. According to this design I think the mass of piston, type of segments and force (plus centering) of the spring should be the key of the tool. At first sight I suppose it would be the simplest way, choosing the right size and pressure should be the hard part. I suppose the limit of this setting is the reloading speed, the spring should be the limit itself.

The right drawing should be better and perform faster, if well tuned. A good comparison should be like a desmodromic valve system of Ducati against a normal spring distribution, it should run faster. I think here the hard job is the timing of the valve double air, send and return.

Looking at the commercial product I found in the net, I think the first one should be the most used. I'm thinking about a way to built a simple driver unit to try

What do you think about?



PS: I found this link with some interesting pictures, I don't know if it's possible to post, or it's against forum rules. If it's not ok, please delete http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/thr...eumatic-graver

----------


## Jon

Yes, of course you can post links to other forums; we know many of them, and they certainly link to us! We've logged 400+ different forums that link to homemadetools.net.

You can also browse tools by site, here: Homemade tools by site . For example, here are 509 homemade tools from homeshopmachinist.net: Homemade Tools from bbs.homeshopmachinist.net.

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

The Chicago Pneumatic CP 9361 Industrial Scribe and Engraving Pen works well as an engraver just change out the pointed scribe for a shaped tool 
They are pricey though And I mean really pricey. at around $300.00 with the regulator

----------


## Toolmaker51

Rendo;
after googling the desmodromic actuation there are some positives. Doing it miniature may or may not be a challenge. 
So that causes wonder if a motor and valve train could be remote, running the handpiece off a hose? Handpiece could have it's own piston, delivering inertia to the graver. A light spring might induce rearward travel with each reduced pressure wave. Probably not feasible, but I've never considered how to run such a device.

re google this turned up. A new frame of reference to what I call "real engineers". 
After World War II, when future Ducati engineer Fabio Taglioni wrote his original engineering-school paper on desmodromic valve drive, there was good reason to seek such a system: Valve springs broke at random as an era of rising rpm opened. In the 1950s, NSU pushed to 12,000 rpm,... 
https://www.cycleworld.com/2014/04/2...o-desmodromics

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Audrey Hepburn on 1925 nickel with copper inlay. By myguitarismymistress.

----------

Andyt (Jan 25, 2019),

jackhoying (Jan 24, 2019),

PJs (Jan 24, 2019),

rlm98253 (Jan 24, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 24, 2019)

----------


## myguitarismymistress

Thank you for sharing. Here are a few more 


My son at 4 mo.

----------

Andyt (Jan 26, 2019),

baja (Jan 26, 2019),

Gregraper33712 (Jan 25, 2019),

Jon (Jan 25, 2019),

PJs (Jan 25, 2019),

ranald (Jan 25, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 25, 2019),

wolfpaak (Jan 26, 2019)

----------


## PJs

Truly amazing work and thanks for a shot of some of your tools! Thanks for sharing more of these myguitarismymistress!

PJ

----------


## ranald

Is the 1976 one of Nixon after 4 years?

----------


## Jon

Same coin from a previous post in this thread, but more on how it's constructed.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (May 11, 2019),

Andyt (Feb 5, 2019),

PJs (Feb 5, 2019),

ranald (Feb 5, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Hmmm, sophisticated mechanism, parts, not to mention design and planning. Like trench art [artistic use of military supplies], a high percentage of hobo coins are likely created under better circumstances than their labels indicate. 
As counterpoint, a good deal of scrimshaw was produced 'on station' during whaling expeditions, likewise decoration of firearms and powder horns; in downtime concurrent with period of use.
I'm similarly guilty, spending time on better spotfacing, radiusing corners, smooth countersinks, and consistent tool marks like flycutting or endmilling. 

Now I'm struck four ordinary terms collected red squiggles, that _guaranteed_ occurred making this laptop. 
That a word programmer is blithely ignorant of. Hyphenating is not a spelling work around.
In our "Shop Truths..." thread [Off Topic Forum], I commented it's thought ~750,000 individual words comprise English language [not differentiating, say color and colour].
I'm absolutely positive, those 750k-odd all had their proper spelling decided long ago...

----------

PJs (Feb 5, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019)

----------


## PJs

Here, Hear!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 5, 2019)

----------


## Jon

1968 Kennedy half dollar by mulberryriverart.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...l_fullsize.jpg

----------

Alan Purdy (May 11, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (May 8, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Morgan dollar.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...l_fullsize.jpg

----------

Alan Purdy (May 11, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (May 11, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019)

----------


## Jon

0:53 video:

----------

Andyt (May 22, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 22, 2019),

Seedtick (May 21, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 21, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

"Machinist's look away"
I didn't; now what?
Looks like someone programed a dot-peen marker, changed stylus to a chisel. The spindle is different though; makes up for a sluggish X-Y stage I guess.

----------


## Jon



----------

Andyt (Jun 9, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Jun 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 7, 2019),

Syko Triker (Jun 26, 2019),

zarembak (Jun 7, 2019)

----------


## Jon

J.P. Morgan on a 1902 Morgan silver dollar.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...l_fullsize.jpg

----------

baja (Jun 16, 2019),

Marnat3 (Jun 15, 2019),

Miloslav (Jun 15, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 15, 2019)

----------


## Clockguy

> Here, Hear!



Me too, two, to, tu, II, 2 ........ also.

[See, sea, how convoluted we, wee, whee have made our, hour, language through, threw, thru, the years?]

And now we have a plethora of acronyms, LOL, to deal with .......

----------


## Jon

Not in the same class as carved coins, but still cool.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...s_fullsize.jpg

----------

baja (Jun 23, 2019),

ranald (Jun 24, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 22, 2019)

----------


## ranald

Were they supplied by the mint (as they look)?. Silver coins lost all inscriptions with heavy use: paint? Collectors only I guess if minted or after market.

----------


## Jon

A contender for the nicest hobo nickel we've seen yet.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Jun 25, 2019),

baja (Jun 25, 2019),

Clockguy (Jun 25, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Jun 24, 2019),

Miloslav (Jun 29, 2019),

Nitrous (Jul 6, 2019),

ranald (Jun 24, 2019),

Syko Triker (Jun 26, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 23, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Cthulthu hobo nickel in progress.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...l_fullsize.jpg

----------

ranald (Jul 7, 2019)

----------


## ranald

that creature is like a bee: it has a GPS

----------


## Toolmaker51

> that creature is like a bee: it has a GPS



Lol, but it's G*R*S. . .they make engraving equipment. And a bit costly for the run-of-the-mill hobo. 
I can just see the guy on a streetcorner now; "Please help, my gravers are dull, my sandbags leaking..", and anything else he can felt-pen on a scrap of cardboard.

----------


## Frank S

That is one angry looking squid. the patience and talent these guys who do this never ceases to amaze me also amuse as well

----------


## ranald

We have a local guy who makes all manner of stuff from deformed bar (much larger than these minatures) but his red bellied black snakes really look the part. I considered buying one and fixing in my rainforest but very expensive; besides I have the real thing, LOL.

----------


## ranald

> Lol, but it's G*R*S. . .they make engraving equipment. And a bit costly for the run-of-the-mill hobo. 
> I can just see the guy on a streetcorner now; "Please help, my gravers are dull, my sandbags leaking..", and anything else he can felt-pen on a scrap of cardboard.



Dylexia: its a bugger (see different spelling, words jump all around the page, write gobbledgook, etc): probably why I have a weird punny sence of humour & all sorts of trouble during school years & beyond & the beat goes on like Sonny Bono. :Clapping: 
Every drama has a bright side: really funny thing is that all those very long numbers on the old computer printouts (early 70s) were a sinch for me to see the wrong ones ,somewhat like colour blind folk seeing camo during WW2 etc. When I was doing computer control work back then, what took others hours to scan printouts took only minutes for me  :Smile:  whereas reading a few pages is really hard work. Ha Ha. :Sweating:

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jul 9, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> Dylexia: its a bugger (see different spelling, words jump all around the page, write gobbledgook, etc): probably why I have a weird punny sence of humour & all sorts of trouble during school years & beyond & the beat goes on like Sonny Bono.
> Every drama has a bright side: really funny thing is that all those very long numbers on the old computer printouts (early 70s) were a sinch for me to see the wrong ones ,somewhat like colour blind folk seeing camo during WW2 etc. When I was doing computer control work back then, what took others hours to scan printouts took only minutes for me  whereas reading a few pages is really hard work. Ha Ha.



I hear ya kind of like being able to spot an 8 or 6 or 3 in a field of 9's almost instantly or the 3 in a field of 8's

----------


## Jon



----------

Andyt (Aug 16, 2019),

baja (Aug 16, 2019),

Marnat3 (Aug 15, 2019),

Seedtick (Aug 15, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Monkey king Morgan silver dollar. The engraver is Aleksey Saburov. More of his work is here: https://www.saburovart.com/.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


I like what he's doing here by using hobo nickels as watch faces:

----------

Marnat3 (Sep 2, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

The monkey king or knight may not be winged, but saw immediate connection to my favorite monkeys of all time.
Can't find a decently presentable gif. clip, but they'd be the minions in "Wizard of Oz"

----------


## Rikk

> The monkey king or knight may not be winged, but saw immediate connection to my favorite monkeys of all time.
> Can't find a decently presentable gif. clip, but they'd be the minions in "Wizard of Oz"



I hope this works. 

Scary buggers... 

Click the image to see them in action.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 4, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## Jon

Beating heart hobo nickel.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Oct 11, 2019),

Dragonhand (Oct 10, 2019),

high-side (Oct 14, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Oct 10, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 20, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Beating heart hobo nickel.



Said engraver to yon maiden "_Only for you fair one, only for you._" and apologized that it was but a nickel.

----------

Jon (Nov 9, 2019),

Rikk (Oct 11, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Oct 20, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Assembly of that beating heart hobo nickel:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Nov 10, 2019),

baja (Nov 10, 2019),

darkoford (Nov 9, 2019),

dubbby (Jun 22, 2020),

high-side (Nov 10, 2019),

Paul Jones (Jun 1, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 30, 2020),

Seedtick (Nov 12, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 10, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Any guesses on the gold colored 'medallion' set in the recess after the ratchet wheel? Not a battery, maybe hidden trademark,. . .?

----------


## Frank S

> Any guesses on the gold colored 'medallion' set in the recess after the ratchet wheel? Not a battery, maybe hidden trademark,. . .?



That would be my guess. A makers mark concealed inside

----------


## Jon

1940 Jefferson nickel with inlaid 24-carat gold tooth.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...l_fullsize.jpg

----------

dubbby (Jun 22, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 30, 2020)

----------


## TheElderBrother

Jefferson's looking a little haggard...

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 30, 2020)

----------


## Jon

Carving a stormtrooper Washington quarter. By Shaun Hughes. 19:21 video:

----------

Andyt (Jun 23, 2020),

dubbby (Jun 22, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 30, 2020)

----------


## Jon

1953 dime.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...l_fullsize.jpg

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 30, 2020)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.



More: https://www.instagram.com/p/CCOC61Wj4cC/

----------

Maszynotwór (Jul 18, 2020),

Tonyg (Jul 16, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 15, 2020),

will52100 (Jul 15, 2020)

----------


## mlochala

That's absolutely amazing.

----------


## Jon

Shaun Hughes engraves a quarter with his homemade hand engraving machine. 3:20 video:

----------

Tonyg (Jul 21, 2020)

----------


## Tonyg

I admire the skills of a good hand engraver, a dying art nowadays.

----------

dubbby (Jul 28, 2020)

----------


## Jon

Possibly the best one yet.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

anrivera1 (Jul 28, 2020),

dubbby (Jul 28, 2020),

KustomsbyKent (Jul 27, 2020),

Marnat3 (Aug 1, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 27, 2020),

trigger (Jul 27, 2020),

will52100 (Jul 27, 2020)

----------


## Nick79

Impressive craftsmanship. Very nice artistic work as well

----------


## Jon

By Spikemaui21.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...n_fullsize.jpg

----------


## Nitrous

wow! very impressive!

----------


## Jon

1944 silver nickel with inlaid brass hat.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...d_fullsize.jpg

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...n_fullsize.jpg

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...s_fullsize.jpg

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Feb 27, 2021),

Biggus1942 (Feb 27, 2021)

----------


## Tonyg

I would love to know how many hours went into that?

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Clockguy (Apr 25, 2021),

KustomsbyKent (Apr 23, 2021),

nova_robotics (Apr 23, 2021),

thevillageinn (Apr 25, 2021),

Tonyg (Apr 24, 2021)

----------

